# Happy Birthday Ryu-Cock-y



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 6, 2014)

FOR STUPID RYU AND HIS STUPID BIRTHDAY

HAPPY STUPID BIRTHDAY 







WHY AREN'T YOU A DOCTOR YET


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 6, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> FOR STUPID RYU AND HIS STUPID BIRTHDAY
> 
> HAPPY STUPID BIRTHDAY
> 
> ...


 
SCHOOL IS HARD  I CAN'T WAIT TO GO


----------



## K3N1 (Jul 6, 2014)

Is he going to use a scalpel to cut it?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Snailface (Jul 6, 2014)

Its Ryu-Cookie.

Or Disgrace-to-Family-Cookie, your choice. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Depravo (Jul 6, 2014)

Happy birthday Ryu! 

That pill bottle is marked with an R. Rohypnol?


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 6, 2014)

Depravo said:


> Happy birthday Ryu!
> 
> That pill bottle is marked with an R. Rohypnol?



Thanks!  it's also just an Rx symbol which means "take this." Nothing dramatic.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 6, 2014)

Happy birthday, I want to make use of tapatalk and I will virtually gift you whatever is on my right. It's a TV. WELL, HERE YOU GO!


----------



## natkoden (Jul 6, 2014)

HB d00d


----------



## Densetsu (Jul 6, 2014)

Happy B-day?? Why you no happy A+day????

Disgrace to famiry!


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 6, 2014)

Densetsu said:


> Happy B-day?? Why you no happy A+day????
> 
> Disgrace to famiry!


 

I'M A DISGRACE I ADMIT IT


----------



## Gahars (Jul 6, 2014)

It's hard getting old.

Happy Birthday, man!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2014)

Happy Vitaday, Ryu!


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 6, 2014)

Happy vagina evacuation day!


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 6, 2014)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Happy vagina evacuation day!


 

Shit you actually remembered saying that!  And thanks gais!


----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2014)

You're not allowed to have birthdays until you're a doctor   
You doctor yet? 
You celebrate when you doctor   




Spoiler



Happy birthday Ryu


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 6, 2014)

Veho said:


> You're not allowed to have birthdays until you're a doctor
> You doctor yet?
> You celebrate when you doctor
> 
> ...


 

It's the big 21 so this one's special.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 6, 2014)

Happy Bilthday.
May you live rong rike glasshoppel.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 6, 2014)

Why are you liking other people's posts and not mine?


----------



## migles (Jul 6, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> Why are you liking other people's posts and not mine?


 
because he could see the future. he knew you would complain.


----------



## migles (Jul 6, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> Ryukouki  likes this.



aww come on, now he does have 2 more likes that other guys

yes, this is a like contest, Y U NO LIKE ME MORE


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 6, 2014)

Happy day in which you were born!


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 6, 2014)

Sank queue gais!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 6, 2014)

Happy birthday, Ryu!


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 6, 2014)

Happy birthday. ^^;

Did you get/are you planning to get anything for it?


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 6, 2014)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Happy birthday. ^^;
> 
> Did you get/are you planning to get anything for it?



I did! Money, clothes and an ipad air


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 6, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> I did! Money, clothes and an ipad air


 
And?


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 6, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> And?



And one three month PS+ from you! 

Edit:I'm totally at the beach right now, it's hot, I'm sleepy, and I forgot. Sawwy...


----------



## Walker D (Jul 6, 2014)

Happy Birthday mr. Cock-y  (go light on the alcohol ...nah, just drink it all and post some drunk comments on the Temp )


----------



## Densetsu (Jul 6, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> It's the big 21 so this one's special.


Oh snap this movie is about you!!


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 7, 2014)

Happy Birthday


----------

